# GTi-R Engine



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm really sorry if this topic has been covered for ages, but I'm really new to this forum and need some tips. I have a '94 SE-R and I can get a Pulsar GTi-R engine right now. I heard that the top-mount intercooler will have a hard time fitting under the B13 hood. Is this true? Also, can I use my SR20DE ECU, wiring and harness? Lastly, I read the the GTi-R engine differs from a normal DET. The compression is 8.3:1 vs a DET's 8.5:1. The turbo is a T-28 vs a T-25, and the rods are stonger. If all this is true...that means that the GTi-R engine has a turbo rated for higher HP and an engine that is capable of handling higher boost levels, right? Does anyone know how much more a GTi-R engine is capable of putting out? Lastly lastly, what's the best exhaust for a DET sentra swap? Thanks you guys. Please don't hate me if you guys are tired of talking about DET swaps. SORRY!


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey - I think you've got most of your facts staight. Keep in mind though that this is the hardest of the DET's to install... I don't know the details, but I do not that it has some specific differences from BB's and avenirs that make the harness work more difficult. A guy here in Winnipeg did a GTiR swap to an NX2000 and tried to use the stock JDM sensors and ECU, with a cut harness. 6 months later and its still not running as electrical gremlins have pretty much killed it. 

If I was in your shoes - use your de harness and ecu, swap the JDM sensors for the one's off your current SR20, and work from there. Don't bother trying fix up a cut GTiR harness and don't try to make the JDM ecu work. Once its running basically well, people use an Emanage or AFC to handle fuel tuning, or send their DE ecu to JWT for reprogramming. 

Before you do anything though, cruise to sr20deforum.com and read all of the Stickies and FAQ's in the Turbo forum. Then search on your questions, then contact JGYCustoms.com or Andreas Miko (search on SR20deforum) for really specific questions.

Goooood luck. Wish I lived in Denver, man.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

fugiot!
Hey man... finally someone who lives in Colorado.... Denver too!
Yipii!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm actually in Auorora, but close enough. And what about my hood? I don't want a FMIC, so where would I find a new hood with a scoop or even just a scoop that I could mold on myself?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha... its spelled Aurora... yeh I'm in Centennial.

Anywho... you could actually just cut your hood and fabricate an hood scoop to get it to fit.

Do a *SEARCH* for GTiR motors and stuff, and you should find some nice setup's, especially in the www.sr20deforum.com

but in here.. there is a red car with an black hood with a GTiR motor


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

You must be thinking of a different Auorora, because that's how it's spelled where I live....haha..no, typo. So yeah, is there anything I'm missing with this swap? I mean, ok, I now know that I use my DE sensors on the DET engine. I use my se-r tranny, ecu, and harness. anything else? What would be the best place to buy the engine? I'm most likely gonna get it from srswap.com, but are there any other options?


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey Fugi - you should really spend some time on SR20deforum

For motors, scope out:
Andreas Miko (email him from SR20De - http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=15755)
www.jgycustoms.com
www.sr20development.com
http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

there is no Auorora in Colorado... 
haha.. typo.. look it up in the map...
NO AUORORA


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can also try www.kwcengine.com I'd go with JGY though. You might pay a few hundred more but it'll be a clean engine that he's looked over very well, and he won't hassle you if there's a problem. Not to mention he'll work with you over the phone or whatever if you have problems.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice, Thanks alot guy. So JGY is the way to go, huh? I just want this swap to WORK, you know? This SE-R's my daily driver and I rely on it.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I meant, "Thanks alot guyS"....not guy"


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

When i was pondering the thought of a TMIC i asked around and this is what i came up with. Hail to the top mount.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23654&highlight=hood+scoop


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.afterdark-tuning.com/engines.html

AfterDark Tuning.. in my opinion has great prices on installs, great prices on the engines, are backed by a great warrenty and have a great service.

Check it out


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Here's that pic, I was taling about.. weird... but nice huh?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

ya people have done that before, the bolt on itself is not that hard, but the BB electronic system is much easier to adapt to then the GTiR engine, GTiR is stronger, but due to it's limited availability, people tend to pay more. I say it's not really worth the money, the SR20 even in stock forms are so overbuild anyway the extra strong rods and other parts don't really come into play in the realm of usable/drivable HP. I suspect the GTiR was pretty much build for group N rallying, or some variation of that that requires homoglation of parts. (ex. Evo and STi)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Another scoop I think might work would be a 1970 Mustang Boss 429 style scoop.Big enough, and mean looking on the little Sentra!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

So is the GTi-R engine THAT much harder to swap than a BB? I've noticed that the GTi-R engine is only a few hundred more than the BB but are you saying I should just go with the BB? What about the electronics would make the GTi-R engine harder to "adapt" to. You mean, harder to get my ecu programmed for? or...what?


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

The GTiR has quad throttle bottles that can be a pain to adjust. No JWT can reprogram your ECU for just about anything now a days. The GTiR is 200 more from JGY than the BB. If you unfamiliar with turbo engines, the Blue Bird maybe easier for you to learn how to tune. Trust me either route you go I don't think your going to be disappointed with the power. If you went with the blue bird you could always upgrade down the road to the T28 which is on the GTiR or even a bigger turbo. You could also check with www.usedengines.com talk to Johnny. I got my motor from him a year ago for 1500.00. That was about 200-300 cheaper than what most other importers were selling them for. Tell him a guy in Louisville, KY told you to give him a call. The engine was immaculate when it arrived.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, the BB is looking better now. It has a TMIC right? If it does, can anybody give me measurements as to where I should put a hood scoop. This is my daily driver and I can't leave it with an unclosing hood. Also, Is there anything I need to do to the speedo to make it read right with a J-spec engine?


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

Go to link and look at my hood scoop to give you an idea. Its a WRX hood scoop. No you don't have to do anything to the speedo.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/red_det


----------

